# Confused about Certified True Copy



## nick_kd07 (Apr 24, 2013)

*New words in ACS documents to be certified “Certified True Copy of the Original”*

Hi All,

I was just going through new ACS guidelines, Not sure which month it was updated because it says 2013, I checked with one guy and he was of the opinion this words were not there previously.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...Applicants.pdf

On Page 4, it says 
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy: 
 The words *“Certified True Copy of the Original”*
 The signature of the certifying person
 The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the 
certifying person 
 Certification details must be legible on the copy 

Only first bullet is creating problem, I checked with number of notaries and none was having Stamp with wording “Certified True Copy of the Original”.
If anyone know or has done attestation from notary in Pune please let me know.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nick_kd07, 

they did indeed update the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines a couple of weeks (?) ago. But I can assure you that the above passage was in the old guidelines as well. 

By the way, I was unable to get the "Certified True Copy of the Original" text either and it was alright (last year in October/November). In Austria courts/notaries can only issue certified copies with a certification text in German, so I had no choice but to use these and get translations of the certification texts . The wording was definitely NOT the same but ACS accepted them without a hitch. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Generally when you get a document attested in Australia, the stamp says "Certified true copy of the original". However, since the modalities vary from country to country, I do not think it holds much weight. I think you should be good as long as you follow normal stamp paper procedures from your region.


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I am planning to submit my documents to ACS this week and little confused by these words - "Certified True Copy"

I have my original Offer Letter and Relieving letter and all other documents.

Should I just scan them and send it or how do I do this Certified True Copy?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-assessment-guidelines-for-applicants.html

have you gone through this ?? i think ACS needs "certified true copy" stamp on the documents


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-assessment-guidelines-for-applicants.html
> 
> have you gone through this ?? i think ACS needs "certified true copy" stamp on the documents


Thanks Sultan, I went thru that link, So can I get this done by a Notary person who can Stamp my papers as "certified true copy"?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sreejithakaz said:


> Thanks Sultan, I went thru that link, So can I get this done by a Notary person who can Stamp my papers as "certified true copy"?


Yes, notary person will do that

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Yes, notary person will do that
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Ok Thanks


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Yes, notary person will do that
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Sultan, 

Just one more question?

Education
I have 8 marks card for BE, Convocation Certificate, 11th and 12th marks card

Experience
2 Offer letters, 2 relieving letters, 6 pay slips, 2 Statutory Declaration 

Self Employed
1 - Original License
1 - Original Bank Statement - 15 pages
8 - Invoices
6 - Original Client Letter head reference letter

Do I need to certify all these documents?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Just one more question?
> 
> ...


Yes, every page you submit to ACS has to be certified- even your passport.


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Certified true copy vs attested true copy*

Hi,
I am looking to submit application for ACS skill assessment. The stamp that my notary have is "Attested true Copy". Should it be okay or I need "Certified True Copy of the Original" stamp?

Please advice. I need to get the docs notarized today.

Regards,
Kuldeep Singh.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Kssaini83 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to submit application for ACS skill assessment. The stamp that my notary have is "Attested true Copy". Should it be okay or I need "Certified True Copy of the Original" stamp?
> 
> Please advice. I need to get the docs notarized today.
> ...


That is fine as long as you have true copy stamped.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Kssaini83 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to submit application for ACS skill assessment. The stamp that my notary have is "Attested true Copy". Should it be okay or I need "Certified True Copy of the Original" stamp?
> 
> Please advice. I need to get the docs notarized today.
> ...


Both works Kuldeep.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Just one more question?
> 
> ...


I don't think your high school certificates are required though.
I did get True copy stamped on all the papers submitted to ACS.


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

Please share contact of notary who stamps "certified true copy". I tried in Greater Noida and still no success.


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have got my copies attested from Noida Sector 16. The notary had the stamp "Attested true Copy".


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Sample of Certified true copy*

Can such a certification from a notary be rejected by ACS?


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Sample of Certified true copy*

Can such a certification from a notary be rejected by ACS?


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Both works Kuldeep.


That works ok.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

paritosh149 said:


> Can such a certification from a notary be rejected by ACS?


that works ok


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

For the benefit of folks who are yet to file ACS skills assessment, the notary can put the following stamps:
1. Sworn before me.
2. Attested by Me.
3. Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
4. The round (circular) Notary stamp.

The notary has to put their signature at the places where the stamps are put and mention the date.

The first time I got my ACS assessed, the notary had stamped with : 
i) Sworn Before Me
ii) Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
iii) The round (circular) Notary stamp.

The second time I got my ACS assessed, the notary had stamped with :
i) Attested by Me.
ii) Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
iii) The round (circular) Notary stamp.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

paritosh149 said:


> Can such a certification from a notary be rejected by ACS?


Hi Paritosh,
Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document. 
You can ask the Notary to put this stamp.


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

The Notary told that he does not have such a stamp. Hence, in writing. Seems to fulfill the ACS requirement as documented in the Guidelines doc.


----------

